# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Knobbeltjes achter oor

## Kristof

Gisteren ochtend stond ik op met een knobbeltje aan mijn achterhoofd, achter mijn linkeroor. Ik dacht dat dit wel zou wegtrekken, maar deze ochtend stond ik op en had ik een tweede knobbeltje. :unsure: 
Ik maak me hier echt ongerust over. Het zijn twee harde knobbeltjes.
Weet iemand wat dit kan zijn en moet ik me hier ongerust overmaken?
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Louise

Het zouden vetbultjes kunnen zijn. Soms kun je ze uitdrukken. Had ik ook wel eens&#33; Als je het niet vertrouwd, is toch de enige weg om even naar je huisarts toe gaan. 
Louise

----------

